# Bee business name suggestions?



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Something that indicates your honey is made locally can be very helpful. I've seen a lot of folks walk past people reselling out of town honey to buy the local stuff -- especially this time of year.


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

Pooh said:


> Any thoughts as what to name my bee business. I can't say I have any personal preferences other than something customers will react positively to and thus increase my business. I will be selling at the local farmer's markets and talk up the fact that no chemicals are used in the hives. ANy suggestions are appreciated. Thanks.. Pooh


 
Pooh ? Where did you get the name Pooh?


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

I was thinking of some name that incorporated a local place such as Rio Grande Honey but haven't been able to come up with something catchy or easy to remember.
As for the name Pooh it's just one of my favorite characters from childhood, big fan of the Tao of Pooh book, and well, the honey connection...


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

Mabe you could incorporate a picture of the Rio Grande on the label
and just note 100% Pure Honey Just an Idea  How about a bee pollinating a cactus. Do you guys have cactus? Do cactus flower?


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

We have lots of cactus and they do flower but they are the only thing that flowers where they grow. I also believe the hives would spontaneously combust from the searing heat


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Cacti. The plural of cactus is cacti.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I used the name of a unique, locally recognized landmark. It clearly identifies my products as local. My company name?
Booger Hill Bee Company

You will certainly laugh, but the Booger Hill community is highly regarded locally and comes with a legend. Its also quite unforgettable. Now, if I were to try for a national market it might be a problem.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I think the "chemical free" aspect could be mentioned in a brochure or sign, but not necessarily in the business name.

How about incorporating the balloons somehow? Balloons and bees both fly. Okay, it's a stretch. But a balloon on the label would be colorful and have local flavor. A big black and yellow-striped balloon, perhaps?

Briainstorming:
"Flying High" Apiaries. "Blue Sky" "Cloud Skimmer" "Desert Flower" "Desert Sun" "Oasis" "Desert Dessert" 
Okay, I think it's time to quit...! Where's my cup of coffee?

Remember, you promised that "ANY suggestions are appreciated"


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

beemandan said:


> Booger Hill Bee Company


It's eye-catching, and kids everywhere would pester their parents to buy it!


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

beemandan I think your name is snot funny at all.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Beemaninsa said:


> beemandan I think your name is snot funny at all.


The amazing part is that in this area folks don't think a thing about the name Booger Hill. If you're interested, I've written up a short piece on my web site about how the name came to be.
Jake Westbrook, a pitcher with Cleveland is from Booger Hill. As you see, we even have a local celebrity.


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

golden delight apiary,picture of a large bee getting milked like a cow, just ideas.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

yea doc..... so kids learn that milking a bee will drip honey....


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

Ok, I got the following suggestions. I live in Albuquerque which is frequently abbrev. 'Burque. So how about 'Burque Bees? The other suggestion is named after the local river- Rio Grande Raw Honey. Does either of these work for anyone? Thanks for the help!


----------



## spacemoose (Sep 25, 2005)

*bee name*

why not the obvious ? pooh bear honey ? or, winnie the pooh's bees and honey ? i dont know if pictures of pooh with his head stuck in a honey jar are copywrited or no ........... just my two cents...


----------



## Sport (Dec 11, 2006)

The first thing that poped into my mind was "Hundred Acre Wood Honey"

I'm a big fan of Alan Alexander Milne


----------



## Apuuli (May 17, 2006)

You might want to stay away from anything to do with Winnie the Pooh. He's owned by Disney now and, though they might ignore (or never find out about) a small beekeeper, they just might end up owning you too!

'Burque Bees has a nice ring to it. You could even incorporate the New Mexican sun symbol in some way (like a field of them being pollinated by bees). But then you'd probably get sued by the Zia.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Rio's gold honey co. Put a cowboy roping bees on the label.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Maybe it's because I'm a native New Mexican, but anything that involves a coyote with a bandana around it's neck, Kokepelli, a Zia sun symbol (yeah, I know it's our state flag), or chili pods makes me run backwards. 

I'm thinking something with the image of a 19th century Yankee Clipper ship sailing amongst the volcanic cliffs of the West Mesa. I'm a big fan of incongruity.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Burque Bees isn't bad, but I like Rio Gold too. 

I don't know, I'm struggling for my own business name too.

Rose Comb Honey, 

Rose Comb Farms, 

Rose Comb Bees and Goats

Does anyone like Rose Comb? My grandfather, (last name Rose) raised Black Rosecomb Bantams. We now live on Granfather Rose's place. and the bantams make a nice label graphic. Our operation is small, like a bantam. The bees make "Comb". Here's a graphic with it.

http://my4acres.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=45&Itemid=79

But I don't know, I may go with something else.

Its cool for it to make personal sense, but maybe its more important to convey to the consumer what it is in an attractive/catchy way. If you can do both, then thats even better.


----------

